# Non-Theme PArk Rainy Day/Cold Weather activities in Orlando?



## CMF

I'll be in Orlando the week of the 1/6 and I'm doing some last minute research.

Right now I'm looking for suggestions for when it's too cold or rainy to be by the pool?  I'll be traveling with my boys who will be four [twins] and the rest of the family.  I am also looking for non-theme park suggestions, and for ideas that are typically Orlando.  In other words, I already have a bag of tricks that I use at home that I can also use in Orlando, e.g, crafts and movie watching while at the resort; going out to the movies or a mall.

So, what are the neat things to do in Orlando when pre-school twins are bouncing off the walls and need to get out?

Charles


----------



## klynn

CMF said:
			
		

> I'll be in Orlando the week of the 1/6 and I'm doing some last minute research.
> 
> Right now I'm looking for suggestions for when it's too cold or rainy to be by the pool?  I'll be traveling with my boys who will be four [twins] and the rest of the family.  I am also looking for non-theme park suggestions, and for ideas that are typically Orlando.  In other words, I already have a bag of tricks that I use at home that I can also use in Orlando, e.g, crafts and movie watching while at the resort; going out to the movies or a mall.
> 
> So, what are the neat things to do in Orlando when pre-school twins are bouncing off the walls and need to get out?
> 
> Charles



How about the Science Museum in downtown Orlando?  My kids love it there!


----------



## CMF

*That's a good one.*

We took the boys to the Baltimore science museum and they enjoyed that.  So I'm sure they'll enjoy the Orlando museum.

Charles


----------



## Big Matt

Go to Downtown Disney and browse around, maybe catch a movie.
Circque de Solei La Nouba
Tour the Disney Resorts.  
Have lunch at Animal Kingdom Lodge or Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## littlestar

Go eat at Disney Wilderness Lodge resort. Ask the front desk for a hidden mickey find-it sheet. Then take the kids on a hidden mickey hunt around the resort. Go over to the Villas at Wilderness Lodge lobby and show the kids the Carrolwood Pacific train cars on loan from the Disney family. They are on display under glass at the villas. The lodge is fun for kids. 

If it's not raining, check out the campfire/s'mores at Disney's Fort Wilderness campground. Chip and Dale show up and they show a Disney movie (weather permitting). You may have to bundle the kids up if it's cold.


----------



## iluvwdw

These are some great ideas! 

What about Disney Quest at DTD??


----------



## DebBrown

I know you asked about non-theme park ideas but I always go to the parks on the rainy days.  Just wear your ponchos!  The lines will be shorter anyway.  Save the sunny days for hanging around the pool. 

Deb


----------



## cindi

I hope the weather lasts and you don't have to worry about it! I have been in Orlando the last two days and it has been 80 and sunshine.    Just perfect. Especially when you left 8" of snow and 32 degrees!

We will practically be neighbors, as I am at Cypress Harbour, MY favorite Orlando Marriott.


----------



## littlestar

Wow, Cindi, that is great weather! We'll be down in a few weeks - I can't wait!


----------



## BocaBum99

You can go on a timeshare presentation!   LOL.


----------



## CMF

*Actually . . .*



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> You can go on a timeshare presentation!   LOL.


 
I am going to tour Grande Vista to learn more about the resort  

Charles


----------



## CMF

*We will do the Parks too.*



			
				DebBrown said:
			
		

> I know you asked about non-theme park ideas but I always go to the parks on the rainy days.  Just wear your ponchos!  The lines will be shorter anyway.  Save the sunny days for hanging around the pool.
> 
> Deb



Hi Deb, we will spend at least two of the days at the parks. My sister is a cast member at Disney.  So I was fishing for other ideas.

There are some good ones here.

Charles


----------



## cindi

littlestar said:
			
		

> Wow, Cindi, that is great weather! We'll be down in a few weeks - I can't wait!



I hope you get the same wonderful weather. It is suppose to cool off in a few days here, unfortunately. I am hoping they are wrong.   

But in the meantime, am I ever enjoying this!!

I hope you enjoy your stay and look forward to hearing about it when you return.


----------



## labguides

There is an airplane museum near Orlando. Don't know if it would appeal to young children.


----------



## jfbookers

*Boat ride*

While my wife was in a meeting I took a boat ride around some North Orlando lakes close to Rollins College.Lots of nice homes. Think it was $8.00 per person.


----------



## PeterS

We always save Gaylord Palms for the day with the worst weather...

It is a great resort, outside of Disney with a massive roof covering and extensive area of attractions, restaurants, and shopping, themed to different parts of Florida.. Key West, everglades, St. Augustine, etc..

Too much to list... check out the website...
http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylordpalms/

Pete


----------



## CMF

*Orlando Weather . . .*

It looks likle the weather is goint cooperate and won't be a problem for us.  It will be cool the first couple of days and we'll go the parks like we always do.  The kids are excited about going back.  Then it's going to warm up the rest of the week - mid 70's and sunny.  We'll use those days to lay by the pool! 
Aaaah . . .

Thanks for all the suggestions - I'll stow them away for a rainy Orlando day.

Charles


----------



## wackymother

When I took my oldest DD to Orlando back in 1994 (eek!), our favorite place was Discovery Island, the bird sanctuary. Because it's Disney, of course the flamingoes are the PINKEST flamingoes ever and the scarlet ibises are the MOST scarlet ibises ever! Also I remember a lot of peacocks and some very tame albino peahens that walked right up to us. 

You can take a boat to get there and they have wonderful bird shows, very funny and interesting. You can get snacks for the kids and walk around and look at the birds. Nice for a cooler or overcast day.


----------

